# Voltaje generador eólico o solar



## fernando2010 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hola,  tengo que tener un telefono celular/alarma  prendido las 24hs en un campo donde no hay energia eléctrica , tengo un panel solar de 10 x 5 cms pero ahora en invierno no alcanza a reponer la batería de 3.7 V 1100 mA.
Me pueden tirar algunas ideas para hacer un mini generador eólico y conectarlo junto con el panel solar ?  
Puede servir un motor de CDrom ? Tírenme ideas !


----------



## ummia (Sep 10, 2012)

Normalmente ¿cuál es el voltaje de salida de un generado eólico o solar pequeño?

  Asimismo, se puede ampliar el voltaje de salida de un pequeño generador eólico con un transformador? 

  Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 10, 2012)

Todo se puede hacer.

La tensión de salida de un generador está dada por el que lo fabrica...

Por lo general hay de 12V para autos, de 24V para camiones, 220V para redes y de 380V en las usinas


----------



## ummia (Sep 10, 2012)

Refiero un generador eólico pequeño, no una bateria


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 10, 2012)

Por pequeño que sea no te podemos responder bien porque dependerá de su tamaño, cantidad de bobinado, la potencia de sus imanes y la velocidad del viento. Como ves, son muchas variables.
Y el solar depende del tamaño, el rendimiento y la luz solar.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2012)

¿Que significa pequeño?
Para mi igual es de 1W, para los que ponen aerogeneradores igual significa 10kW o mas.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2012)

creo que no entendemos el concepto de "pequeño" ,  fijate con un pequeño alternador de auto, podrias obtener unos 60 amperes, de ahi una bateria de 12 volts, y un inversor de unos 100 watts. seria algo factible y operacional, asi a grandes rasgos.
ahora si lo que quieres es algo mas elaborado o de mas capacidad yo creo que ya se va de pequeño.
las celdas solares son pequeñas pero muuuuy caras, y sirven de apoyo, se necesitan paneles grandes para unos cuantos watts. 



> Refiero un generador eólico pequeño, no una bateria



todo generador, ocupa donde guardar esa energia, en este caso baterias...

no se que opinan mis compañeros.
pero sobre todo lo que te va a limitar , como en cualquier proyecto, es que disponibilidad y que presupuesto cuentas....
de cualquier forma aqui estamos para echarte una mano....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 11, 2012)

Yo digo que si ya tenés en tus manos dicho aparato...nos subas fotos y caracteristicas (que debe tener en una chapa en un lateral del estator) y así podemos ayudarte mejor.

Como te dijeron la tensión producida será proporcional a las rpm a las que gira, a las espiras del bobinados y a muchos factores más como el entrehierro y otras cosas.


----------



## ummia (Sep 12, 2012)

El aerogenerador     que quería era uno pequeño para proporcionar luz a una casa pequeña.

  Normalmente qué tipo de aerogeneradores se utilizan


----------



## chclau (Sep 12, 2012)

Un generador chico de 2kW puede suplir en parte las necesidades mas basicas de un hogar, de las estadisticas que vi por ahi la potencia que necesita un hogar es de 5-8kW promedio en horas pico y la mitad en horas de bajo consumo.

Pensa que solamente una heladera consume unos 500-700W, un TV promedio unos 100W, una computadora alrededor del doble, etc.

Aca tenes como se ve un generador aerolico "chico" de 2kW
http://www.hummerwind.com/hummer_2kw.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2012)

OJOOOO con colocar generadores a los hogares, OJO que esté separado de la red electricaaaa

pueden hacer un desastre bastante copado sino

Mucho ojo con esas cosassss


Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 12, 2012)

Las mejores soluciones para generadores en el hogar se dan en los paises en los que las companias de electricidad compran la electricidad generada en casa. Si tenemos que crear nuestra propia red separada con sus consiguientes baterias de respaldo... se hace muy dificil que sea una inversion rentable.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Respondiendo a la pregunta inicial, voltaje de salida de un generador eólico, y sin saber mucho del tema pero tirando de la intuición...

      Yo creo que el movimiento del rotor (unido a las aspas) induce una corriente eléctrica en el bobinado del estator, y el voltaje de salida ha de ser alterno, y ya está. En cuanto a su valor, nada podemos decir si no conocemos la resistencia de la carga. Si la resistencia es infinita, tendremos una tensión idealmente infinita. Si la resistencia es cero, tendremos una corriente de la intensidad que se haya inducido en el bobinado y de cero voltios.

       En definitiva, creo que no podemos hablar de "voltaje de salida de un generador eólico" sin conocer a qué está conectado.

Corregidme, porque supongo que en algún lugar habré metido la pata...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2012)

No, la tensión de salida no depende casi nada de la resistencia de carga. Depende del número de espiras de la forma del núcleo y del campo magnético.
Ponerse a fabricar un generador es una locura, no va mas allá de una cosa didáctica, experimental de "mira como se enciende" . Hacer algo serio es muy complicado.
Lo mismo pasa con las aspas de la hélice etc.
Total que mejor comprar uno si no es que es para pasar el rato.
Los aerogeneradores tienen hélices de paso variable para ir siempre a la misma frecuencia etc etc etc


----------



## Melghost (Sep 12, 2012)

Gracias, Scooter. Ahora lo tengo más claro.


----------



## powerful (Sep 12, 2012)

Scooter, los aerogeneradores que te estas refiriendo son los que estan alrededor de varios cientos de KW hacia MW, con hastas de 30M, 40M,.....a más de100M.                                                     .
La inquietud del compañero  ummia son los pequeños hasta pocos KW , estos son de aspas fijas y el Voltaje generado depende de la velocidad del viento.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2012)

Odio los posts que son totalmente teóricos y donde no intervienen fotos o explicaciones gráficas


----------



## powerful (Sep 12, 2012)

DJ DRACO, tu empezaste contestanto al forista ummia,  predica con el ejemplo .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2012)

jajjaa si, pero justamente yo no poseo el generador..él si jajaja


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2012)

A ver, la pregunta original parece que iba de usar un transformador, usar ac directamente lo que implica frecuencia constante. Los pequeños van a una batería pero ese camino no parece gustarle.


----------



## powerful (Sep 12, 2012)

DJ DRACO, en el comentario Nº8 es evidente que el forista ummia está buscando info, no tiene el generador eólico.


----------



## ummia (Sep 13, 2012)

Lo que estaba pensando era comprar un aerogenerador o placa fotovoltaica, y saber cuál es el voltaje que suministra para poder instalar un circuito en casa, independiente de la general. 

   Preguntaba asimismo si a la salida del generador se podría poner un transformador de continua para aumentar el voltaje de salida , imagino que la intensidad sea la misma.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2012)

Es imposible hacer transformadores dc, los conversores dc-dc pasan a alterna y de nuevo a continua.
Si subes la tensión indudablemente bajas la corriente y además pierdes potencia .
Los paneles y generadores comerciales ya vienen preparados a la tensión adecuada


----------



## ummia (Sep 13, 2012)

Para instalación doméstica cuál recomendais





Scooter dijo:


> subes la tensión indudablemente bajas la corriente



  tengo también     una pregunta. Si la intensidad es proporcional al voltaje, ¿por qué si aumentamos el voltaje no aumentamos la intensidad?

_Scooter dijo:    "subes la tensión indudablemente bajas la corriente"_
  tengo también una pregunta. Si la intensidad es proporcional al voltaje, ¿por qué si aumentamos el voltaje no aumentamos la intensidad?


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 13, 2012)

djdraco


> Odio los posts que son totalmente teóricos y donde no intervienen fotos o explicaciones gráficas


....yo tambien

a ver este es pequeño, dice 700 watts, no lo arme ni probe, pero tiene fotos( asi mi amigo se pone contento), lo subo simplemente para saber a que nos atenemos con el armado de un aerogenerador, falta el inverter......
http://www.uv.es/~navasqui/OtrosAerogeneradores/Aerogen-700w.pdf

aqui, solo de ejemplo, un aerogenerador, con celdas inversor y baterias.....
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-407506812-kit-sistema-hibrido-aerogenerador-airx-y-panel-solar-_JM_
400 a 1500 watts, $23.900, unos u$s2000 maso

algo mas economico
http://www.caspe-solar.com/
como lo  veo para que sea funcional, deberia tener por lo menos tres aerogeneradores, con su respectivo banco de baterias y demas,...seria cuestion de saber si es amortizable, y en cuanto tiempo.
por mi parte estoy construyendo uno, pero aclaro esta en etapa de construccion y prueba,
con un alternador de auto de unos 90 amperes, y lo estoy haciendo en tiempos libres.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 13, 2012)

O_O ummmm voltaje directamente proporcional al amperaje



> tengo también     una pregunta. Si la intensidad es proporcional al voltaje, ¿por qué si aumentamos el voltaje no aumentamos la intensidad?




bueno lo voy a esplicar de una forma muy simple y sin tanta parla...
ten en cuenta la potencia (watts) en un inversor ideal por ejemplo de 12DC - 120 VAC, le suministras 12v 10A serian 120watts (12x10=120) a la salida obtendras 120v 1A serian 120watts
(120x1=120) asi que no es directamente proporcional en un inversor.

si aumentas el voltaje disminuyes el amperaje en el caso de un generador es lo mismo, el te entrega una potencia y tu la administras a tu gusto.

en el caso de los paneles solares cada celda puede producir unos 1.5 voltios con un amperaje en el orden de los miliamperios pero conectadas entre si en paralelo y serie se pueden obtener potencias considerables, yo tenia un panel solar de 10watts a 12 voltios con un amperaje de 850 mA y era de 10cm de alto x 10cm de lado un cuadradito y me costo 25.000 pesos con el podia recargar el celular una lampara de 3w un radio y un pequeño abanico de 12v pero con su bateria y a plena carga pero el panel solito tiene muchas limitaciones, siempre a de acumular su energia para ser administrada con un inversor o reguladores.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2012)

Al final lo que cuenta es la potencia o la energía y sus transformaciones posibles. Las imposibles ya pertenecen al esoterismo, paraciencia etc. no a la ciencia o la tecnología .

Si aumentas la tensión y la corriente aumenta la potencia y la potencia sale "del que mueve la manivela" si no empuja mas no hay mas. Si luego te gusta con mas I o con mas V eso ya al gusto.


----------



## powerful (Sep 13, 2012)

ummia, interesante el aporte de solaris8; algunos detalles muy básicos para que tengas en cuenta al adquirir un aerogenerador "doméstico" promedio:

Potencia Nominal : 2000W a 16m/seg (57.6KPH).
Velocidad Mínima para que se mueva y genere : 4m/seg (14.4KPH).
Volt. salida sin electrónica: 3 Fases AC , Frecuencia y Voltaje variable.
Volt. salida con rectificador-regulador : 24VCC - 120VCC .
Altura a instalar : sobre los 20metros libre de obstáculos 100metros a la redonda.

Foristas debemos saber que los aerogeneradores tienen una respuesta en POTENCIA cúbica, me explico:
si la potencia nominal es de 2000Watts a 16m/seg si la velocidad del viento se reduce a la mitad , 8m/seg, la potencia generada se reduce a la octava parte , solo genera 250Watts(Las matemáticas no mienten). Si la velocidad se dobla 32m/seg( 115.2KPH,"huracan") , la potencia sería 8 X 2000Watts = 16000Watts, teóricamente sería cierto, a esta velocidad de "EOLO" se destruiría el generador. A velocidades "ligeramente" mayores a las nominales actua el freno mecánico de las astas si lo tiene, el generador sale del frente del viento "se pone de costado y lo deja pasar"si tiene esa opción mecánica, saltan las protecciones electricas evitando que se induzca voltaje a la salida y/o actuan las cargas electricas de frenado reduciendo las RPM del rotor , disminuyendo el voltaje generado y desde luego la potencia. Las velocidades promedio que se encuentran en las urbes con buen viento estan entre  5m/seg a 7m/seg , por eso estos aerogeneradores son recomendables para espacios abiertos y/o esten a cierta altura sobre las demás edificaciones.
Espero no ser pesimista, pero la realidad ante todo!!!.
SALUDOS!!!



A manera de comparación Usain Bolt corre aproximadamente a 10m/seg eso es como 36KPH .


----------



## powerful (Sep 13, 2012)

ummia, si leiste el comentario anterior, te das cuenta que le Volt DC varía en un amplio rango( segun el modelo anterior : de 24VDC a 120VDC) la etapa siguiente es colocar un conversor DC/DC con amplio rango de entrada y salida fija (12V, 24V,etc) para que cargues el paquete de baterías, La siguiente etapa es un inversor ,conversor DC/AC , de voltaje de baterías al voltaje y frecuencia de tu red .
No conectes la salida del inversor a tu red porque no están sincronizadas.


----------



## chclau (Sep 14, 2012)

Me parece que hubo aqui una pregunta logica que quiza no recibio una respuesta simple.

Se pregunto, como puede ser que se aumente el voltaje, pero no la intensidad?

La pregunta es sumamente correcta. Si tengo un carga de 1 Ohm, y la alimento con una tension de alterna de 10V, la corriente sobre esa carga sera de 10A. Si elevo la tension con un transformador a 100V, la corriente sobre la carga seria de 10A.

Detras de esas oraciones completamente correctas se esconde la suposicion de que la tension es constante. Bueno, tal cosa nunca es asi.

Demos por un momento un ejemplo adicional. Tomamos una simple pila de 1.5V y le conectamos una carga de 1500 Ohm. La corriente sera de 1mA. Teoricamente, podriamos conectarle una carga de 1.5Ohm y lograr 1A? Podriamos conectarle una carga de 1.5mOhm y lograr una corriente de 1000A? La respuesta para el ultimo caso, es indudablemente NO.

La tension de una pila no es una constante "de fierro". Si le pedimos demasiada corriente, la tension comienza a bajar. Como pasa en la pila, pasa en casi toda fuente. Si le pedimos demasiada corriente, su tension comienza a bajar. En muchos casos, pedirle mucha corriente a una fuente puede incluso causarle un daño si no esta debidamente protegida.

Por eso no puedo aumentar la tension arbitrariamente y pretender tener mas y mas corriente. Hay una limitacion adicional para una fuente, que varios foristas ya mencionaron, y es la potencia que puede entregar. Tal limitacion existe siempre y es la que hace que "si subimos la tension, baje la corriente". En esta oracion, "la corriente" se refiere a la corriente maxima que tal fuente puede entregar.

Si una fuente puede entregar una corriente maxima de 10A a 10V, y elevamos su tension de salida a 100V mediante una conversion ideal, la maxima corriente que podra entregar el conversor, es de 1A. No se puede crear potencia de la nada. La fuente podra entregar unicamente un maximo de 100W. Y encima entran a jugar las perdidas en la conversion... pero eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## ummia (Sep 14, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Me parece que hubo aqui una pregunta logica que quiza no recibio una respuesta simple.
> 
> Se pregunto, como puede ser que se aumente el voltaje, pero no la intensidad?
> 
> ...



  Esta pues es una respuesta que esperaba


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2012)

La cosa está clara; hay un señor que mueve una manivela. El señor puede ser el viento, el  agua, un burro, una persona, el vapor a presión de una caldera, un motor de gasolina etc. De esa manivela sale una energía por unidad de tiempo, osea una potencia. La potencia eléctrica es V·I, la potencia mecánica es T·ω (Par por velocidad angular)
Mecánicamente podemos elegir si queremos mucho par o mucha velocidad angular (revoluciones) poniendo una caja de cambios. Pero una de las dos, no las dos. Por ejemplo si cuando voy en bici pongo una marcha muy larga pedaleo poco pero hago mucha fuerza, si pongo una marcha muy corta pedaleo mucho y hago poca fuerza. No se puede subir las dos si no cambio al ciclista.
Eléctricamente lo mismo, puedo elegir que V o que I obtengo pero para subir los dos necesito cambiar al que mueve la manivela; poner un aerogenerador mejor, buscar un río con mas caudal, poner una caldera mayor...y claro poner un generador eléctrico mayor.

Luego está lo que conecte a la salida, si coloco una carga que pide mas potencia de la que se le puede dar, bajará la tensión, se frenará el generador, puede que se queme etc.
Mecánicamente lo mismo, si cargo de mas una máquina se frenará, se romperá la transmisión o lo que sea.

El tener la tensión alta o baja casi que da igual luego se puede cambiar, pero cada vez que se toca hay pérdidas. Lo ideal es que del generador salga a una tensión aprovechable.
De igual modo si en lugar de mover algo directamente pongo innumerables engranajes y poleas, el rozamiento de cada uno de ellos me hará tener pérdidas de potencia.


----------



## ummia (Sep 14, 2012)

Pensaba que al aumentar el voltaje aumentaba la intensidad. 

     Una batería de 12 v produce 1 amperio. Dos baterías de 12 voltios producirán 2 amperios.

    Asimismo imaginaba que el transformador hacía aumentar el voltaje pero también aumentaba la intensidad. Pues por lo que he visto el transformador aumenta el voltaje pero mantiene la misma intensidad que entra por el primario


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2012)

ummia dijo:


> ........Asimismo imaginaba que el transformador hacía aumentar el voltaje pero también aumentaba la intensidad. Pues por lo que he visto el transformador aumenta el voltaje pero mantiene la misma intensidad que entra por el primario



Lo que hace el transformador es mantener la *potencia*, es decir el producto *V * I*, si aumenta un valor, el otro valor debe disminuir para mantener la igualdad.

Esto es para transformadores teóricos, sin pérdidas de rendimiento.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 14, 2012)

ummia dijo:


> Pensaba que al aumentar el voltaje aumentaba la intensidad.
> 
> Una batería de 12 v produce 1 amperio. Dos baterías de 12 voltios producirán 2 amperios.
> 
> Asimismo imaginaba que el transformador hacía aumentar el voltaje pero también aumentaba la intensidad. Pues por lo que he visto el transformador aumenta el voltaje pero mantiene la misma intensidad que entra por el primario



creo que tienes ideas algo erroneas pero acertadas en cierto modo, una bateria de 12v 1A en paralelo con otra igual serian 12v 2A si estan conectadas en serie serian 24v 1A, pero no se te olvide la potencia que siempre tienes que tener en cuenta en cuanto a fuentes y generadores se refiere, y un trasformador como dice fogonazo siempre trata de mantener una potencia igual si se tratara de un transformador ideal, entonces un trasformador puede elevar o tension o corriente pero no ambas porque la potencia no aparece de la nada.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2012)

Es que poner dos baterías es lo mismo que poner a dos a mover la manivela. Eso no es amplificar nada, es comprar mas.


----------



## powerful (Sep 14, 2012)

Scooter, si ahora dos mueven la "manivela" podrian sumar sus esfuerzos y "doblar" las RPM y generar teóricamente el doble de voltaje, sobre la misma carga tendríamos 4 veces la potencia, a menos que los "tipos " hagan trampa y trabajen a media caña y se mantenga las mismas RPM.


----------



## chclau (Sep 14, 2012)

Dos personas entregan una potencia multiplicada por dos, salvo que el primero fuera uno como yo y el segundo que vino fuera un forzudo del circo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Scooter, si ahora dos mueven la "manivela" podrian sumar sus esfuerzos y "doblar" las RPM y generar teóricamente el doble de voltaje, sobre la misma carga tendríamos 4 veces la potencia, a menos que los "tipos " hagan trampa y trabajen a media caña y se mantenga las mismas RPM.



No, doblarán el par, osea la corriente. Si hay mil personas no van a mover la manivela a 100000rpm; se les saldría el brazo del sitio.
Además daría igual; se dobla la potencia disponible, si colocas una carga que cuadruplica la exigencia los que empujan no pueden y se paran, se frenan, se rompe la manivela o se llega a un punto de equilibrio. Lo que no pasa es que se cuadriplique porque lo diga la ley de ohm mal aplicada.

Cuidado con la aplicación de las ecuaciones y leyes, una cosa es el papel y otra la realidad.
Ejemplo: Puedo probar el grifo de mi casa y si lo abro una vuelta sale u litro por segundo, si lo abro dos salen dos y si lo abro tres salen tres. Concluyo que la ecuación de mi grifo es caudal=número de vueltas. Eso es cierto en un rango; si lo abro diez mil vueltas por mi grifo no saldrá el río Amazonas; lo romperé y solo saldrá el caudal que permita la tubería. Si lo cierro una vuelta la ecuación dice que tengo menos un litro por segundo, es decir que el agua sale del fregadero y se mete por el grifo y eso me suena que no va a ser.

Es decir, las leyes se cumplen durante un rango en el que son válidos; si un motor 1CV de potencia máxima mueve un generador  y le conecto algo que exige 2000W lo que paseará es que o se para, o se quema el motor, o algo. Lo que no puede pasar aunque el señor Ohm se revuelva en su tumba es que mi motor de 1CV=736W entregue 2000W mas las pérdidas del generador, transmisiones etc.


----------



## powerful (Sep 16, 2012)

Scooter, no caricaturizes mis respuestas , en mi intervención  Nº27 comento la relación cúbica entre la velocidad del viento y la potencia generada para un aerogenerador . 

En aerogeneradores es necesario  conocer "algo" de mecánica de fluidos y su turbulencia, y más aún si estos fluídos son resposabilidad del dios "Eolo", un dios muy impredecible y matemáticamente muy difícil de descifrar, peor aún cuando está iracundo.

Si un aerogenerador a una velocidad del viento 10m/seg entrega una potencia de 1KVA( supongamos 50% de la nominal) , si la velocidad del viento se incrementa en solo 25% (2.5m/seg) la potencia se incrementaría en 95.3% .

De 1KVA subió a 1.953KVA ( estamos cerca de los 2KVA ,100%de la nominal , empiezan a " despertarse y  preocuparse" las protecciones).

Te comento que he visto volar por los "cielos" algunos aerogenerados de manufactura  "económica" , muchos se enroscaban y arrancaban  sus propios cables al girar y girar siguiendo la dirección el viento, con los de anillos rozantes se supera este problema , pero se incrementa  el mantenimiento . Otro problema son los rayos que como saben tienen predilección por las puntas,astas.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2012)

Pido mil disculpas si parece que estoy caricaturizando a alguien. No es mi intención.
Solo intento explicar y aclarar lo que aquí se está comentando.
Si a alguien le molesta algún post mío que me lo diga y lo borro.
powerful no hacía ninguna referencia a tu post que me parece correcto. Solo trataba de aclarar la forma en la que interpretar o aplicar la ley de ohm etc.


----------

